# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  9 ditë seks dhe ende e virgjër

## ☆Angie☆

Kjo është e paparë, lexojeni :djall i fshehur: 

23/01/2010


*Historia e rrallë e një studenteje fizike dhe një çifti nga Bathorja që nuk bënin fëmijë
*
As vetë nuk e dinte si do t’i shkonte fati, kur një studente 21-vjeçare është paraqitur në polici për të denoncuar se është përdhunuar nga një 43-vjeçar. Por, nga e gjithë kjo është zbuluar një histori rrëqethëse, që kishte filluar pas sherrit të një çifti, të cilët nuk bënin fëmijë. E pikërisht studentja është përdorur nga çifti me qëllim për të vërtetuar se kush ishte “fajtor” për këtë fatkeqësi. Në përfundim të “historisë”, pasi çifti është zënë me vajzën “e pajtuar”, ajo ka denoncuar se është përdhunuar. E megjithëse është vërtetuar se ajo ka kryer marrëdhënie seksuale për nëntë ditë rresht me 43-vjeçarin, ka rezultuar nga ekspertiza mjekoligjore, se një nga gjërat më të rralla që jepen vetëm njëherë nga femra, virgjërinë, ajo e posedon akoma...
Zanafilla e historisë

Gjithçka ka nisur disa muaj më parë, kur një çift nga Bathorja, (A.M. dhe K.H.) ka shkuar për vizitë mjekësore në maternitetin “Mbretëresha Geraldinë”. Ata kishin shprehur një shqetësim shumë të madh, pasi nuk mund të bënin fëmijë dhe kërkonin ndihmën e mjekëve për të parë se cili prej partnerëve kishte në të vërtetë probleme. Duke kërkuar ndihmën e mjekëve, atyre u është dashur të shkojnë disa herë për vizita dhe kjo i detyronte që shpeshherë të uleshin në lokalet pranë maternitetit për të pritur radhën. Në një nga këto ditë, çifti është njohur me një studente fizike, 21-vjeçare. Gjatë bisedave me të, ata i janë hapur vajzës së re për problemin që kishin dhe duket se halli i ka miqësuar shumë të dyja palët. Historia e njohjes me ta ka vazhduar edhe më tej, derisa burrë e grua e kanë ftuar vajzën e re në shtëpinë e tyre. Gjatë kohës që ajo kalonte me ta, është miqësuar edhe më shumë e sidomos me burrin 43-vjeçar.

*Aventura e çiftit*

Në një nga ditët e njohjes, mes çiftit ka plasur sherri dhe burri ka akuzuar bashkëshorten se ajo e kishte fajin se nuk bënin fëmijë. Sherri është ashpërsuar më shumë në ditët në vazhdim dhe pikërisht pas kësaj, burri ka përfituar të miqësohet më shumë me vajzën 21-vjeçare, duke i bërë edhe propozim të lidhet me të. Edhe ashtu ka ndodhur. Më pas, A.M. i ka treguar të shoqes për veprimin që kishte kryer, duke u justifikuar se e kishte bërë atë hap që të shikonte nëse mikja studente do të ngelej shtatzënë apo jo. E gjitha kjo për të vërtetuar që nuk e kishte fajin ai, por edhe vetë mos të kishte më dyshime për aftësinë pjellore. Rreth një muaj më parë, 43-vjeçari e ka marrë studenten e fizikës në banesë, ku ndodhej edhe e shoqja, e në prani të saj ka kryer marrëdhënie seksuale. Vajza e re, pas disa ditësh u është shprehur se nuk kishte mbetur shtatzënë. Kështu, para fundit të vitit 2009, vajza e re ka shkuar sërish në banesën e çiftit pa fëmijë dhe aty ka qëndruar nëntë ditë. Për nëntë ditë rresht, sikur të ishte veprimi më normal që kryente, 21-vjeçarja ka kryer marrëdhënie seksuale me 43-vjeçarin, madje disa herë brenda një dite. Në përfundim, vajza e re sërish nuk ka mbetur shtatzënë dhe kjo e ka acaruar 43-vjeçarin, të cilit i janë shtuar dyshimet mbi veten, për faktin që nuk bënte fëmijë me bashkëshorten. Në këto kushte, studenten e ka përzënë nga shtëpia, duke e kërcënuar se edhe ajo është shterpë...
*
Denoncimi në polici*

Vajza e re, e fyer nga e gjithë kjo situatë, për të cilën dyshohet se do të shpërblehej me para, i është drejtuar Policisë së Tiranës. Rreth dy javë më parë, ajo është paraqitur në seksionin e marrëdhënieve seksuale me dhunë dhe ka deklaruar se e kanë përdhunuar. Ajo ka deklaruar për oficerin e policisë gjyqësore, se 43-vjeçari, emri i të cilit nuk publikohet, e ka përdhunuar duke shfrytëzuar miqësinë mes tyre. Fillimisht dëshmia ka qenë tejet bindëse, pasi vajza ka deklaruar se e kanë përdhunuar në banesë, ku edhe ka përshkruar gjithë ambientin. Më pas, ajo është dërguar tek ekspertët e mjekësisë ligjore, për të kryer aktet procedurale dhe për të vërtetuar shkencërisht përdhunimin.

*Zbardhja e filmimit*

Teksa pritej ekspertiza mjekoligjore për përdhunimin, oficerët e policisë kanë shoqëruar për të marrë në pyetje çiftin nga Bathorja. Ata janë shoqëruar në ambientet policore dhe në ambiente të veçanta janë marrë në pyetje veç e veç në lidhje me këtë denoncim. Burri nuk e ka pranuar akuzën e ngritur ndaj tij për përdhunim, duke u mbrojtur se nuk kishte kryer veprime të dhunshme ndaj vajzës. Nga ana tjetër, gruaja e tij nuk ka duruar më dhe ka konfirmuar historinë e seksit mes burrit të saj dhe studentes në mënyrë të vullnetshme. Për të vërtetuar këtë, ajo ka nxjerrë celularin, ku mbante disa filmime gjatë aktit seksual mes burrit të saj dhe studentes së fizikës. E pyetur si kishte arritur të kryente këto filmime, gruaja ka treguar se ata kishin pranuar me vullnet të plotë, ashtu siç ajo kishte pranuar tradhtinë për të zgjidhur të vërtetën për problemin e shtatzënisë.
*
Seks me dëshirë
*
Policia ka sekuestruar pamjet me filmime të celularit dhe ua ka dhënë ekspertëve për vlerësim. Nga ato ka rezultuar se vajza e re nuk është përdhunuar, por ajo e ka kryer këtë akt me pasion dhe dëshirë. Nga ana tjetër ka ardhur edhe ekspertiza e parë e mjekësisë ligjore. Por pikërisht kjo ka shtangur hetuesit. Në ekspertizë ka rezultuar se studentja është e virgjër. Dyshime të shumta u kanë ardhur në kokë oficerëve të policisë, por kur kanë parë filmimin disa herë janë bindur se vajza e re kishte kryer marrëdhënie seksuale me 43-vjeçarin. Në këto kushte është kërkuar edhe një herë ekspertimi, por sërish ka rezultuar i njëjti konkluzion. Mjekët kanë shpjeguar se kjo mund të ndodhë në raste shumë të rralla, për shkak të cipës elastike. Megjithatë, për të mos lënduar edhe vajzën e re, në bashkëpunim me prokurorinë, çështja është pushuar dhe nuk është dërguar për hetime të mëtejshme, pasi nuk ka rezultuar se ka përdhunim. Ndërkohë as 21-vjeçarja nuk po hetohet për kallëzim të rremë.

Gazeta Shqip
__________________________________________________  ______________

Ndonjë koment? :xx:

----------


## Daja-GONI

Hahahahahahahaha, une e di ku qendron problemi i tere kesaje historie.

Ai tipi nuk ka halet, pra i mungon organi totalisht. Per kete arsye gruaja nuk mbetet shtatzene, kurse studentja edhe me tutje e virgjer.

----------


## fattlumi

> Kjo është e paparë, lexojeni
> 
> 23/01/2010
> 
> 
> *Historia e rrallë e një studenteje fizike dhe një çifti nga Bathorja që nuk bënin fëmijë
> *
> As vetë nuk e dinte si do t’i shkonte fati, kur një studente 21-vjeçare është paraqitur në polici për të denoncuar se është përdhunuar nga një 43-vjeçar. Por, nga e gjithë kjo është zbuluar një histori rrëqethëse, që kishte filluar pas sherrit të një çifti, të cilët nuk bënin fëmijë. E pikërisht studentja është përdorur nga çifti me qëllim për të vërtetuar se kush ishte “fajtor” për këtë fatkeqësi. Në përfundim të “historisë”, pasi çifti është zënë me vajzën “e pajtuar”, ajo ka denoncuar se është përdhunuar. E megjithëse është vërtetuar se ajo ka kryer marrëdhënie seksuale për nëntë ditë rresht me 43-vjeçarin, ka rezultuar nga ekspertiza mjekoligjore, se një nga gjërat më të rralla që jepen vetëm njëherë nga femra, virgjërinë, ajo e posedon akoma...
> Zanafilla e historisë
> ...


Po mire de po edhe keta mjeket ligjor le ta marrin burrin 43 vjeqar dhe ta kontrollojne sepse nuk eshte ne pyetje vetem cipa elastike.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

kshu eshte kur je fycke dhe egoist 
e kam degjuar edhe nje her kete histori po vajza mbeti shtatzan...

----------


## Albela

*o zot qe po na mbyt injoranca
briret u mungoj ktyre idjoterve si çiftit dhe studentes qe paskan ik per shel*

----------


## elsaa

Me sa lexova dhe me sa kuptova vajza pas 9 dit sex na doli e virgjer . Ok ne kete rast duhet te jete "problemi" tek burri 43 vjecar .... Po ajo paska qen e virgjer qe  ka pranuar maredhenie me kte 43 ? Apo prap nuk e ka ditur as vet qe eshte e virgjer ?
Mos me thoni se kane mbaruar burrat ne shqiperi .. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gesti_7

> Me sa lexova dhe me sa kuptova vajza pas 9 dit sex na doli e virgjer . Ok ne kete rast duhet te jete "problemi" tek burri 43 vjecar .... Po ajo paska qen e virgjer qe  ka pranuar maredhenie me kte 43 ? Apo prap nuk e ka ditur as vet qe eshte e virgjer ?
> Mos me thoni se kane mbaruar burrat ne shqiperi ..


mos e ka pas bere me zinxhir ajo vajza??  :ngerdheshje: 
veshtire ta besoj qe nje vajze e virgjer te pranoje te beje sex me nje moshatar te moshes 43 vjec, per me teper i martuar dhe per me teper me dijenine e gruas se tije.  :xx:

----------


## fisniku-student

Keta sigurisht deri tash kan bërë vetem sex anal dhe oral, dhe nese i hyn kesaj metode, ateher jo vetem 9 ditë por edhe po te besh sex 9 vjet ne kete menyre, ska per te ndryshu qeshtja :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Me sa lexova dhe me sa kuptova vajza pas 9 dit sex na doli e virgjer . Ok ne kete rast duhet te jete "problemi" tek burri 43 vjecar .... Po ajo paska qen e virgjer qe  ka pranuar maredhenie me kte 43 ? Apo prap nuk e ka ditur as vet qe eshte e virgjer ?
> Mos me thoni se kane mbaruar burrat ne shqiperi ..


por ky per te cilin aludohet duket se nuk ka qene burre...dhe nuk eshte vetem ky qe i ka humbe tiparet e burrerise...ka edhe te tjere....se me qene burre e me ba sex ne syte e gruas tende veq keta kafshe e bejne...megjithese me shume me duket histori e trilluar...sa shpejt na u miqesuan ne keta kafshe kafet e maternitetit...sa shpejt ja mbushen mendjen studentes per me u lidhe me ta...sa debile eshte treguar studentja te behej kavie per experimente...dhe e fundit me 9 dite sex te shfrenuar te mbetesh akoma e virgjer kjo ndodh veq me marsianet...nuk e besoj te ket qene shqiptar por kinez...sepse afer bathores eshte ndertuar nje komplex i madh banesash dhe ka pase shume kinez aty...dhe ndoshta ka mbete ndonjeri ne bathore...valla me ra ne dore te shqiptarit e me mbete e virgjer dicka e pa mundur me duket....

nje problem tjeter po del nga ky shkrim...genjeshtra e studentes se eshte perdhunar...sa e sa here jane marre ne qafe meshkuj te ndryshem nga genjeshtrat e te dashurave te tyre...femra me deshire shkon ne shtrat me nje apo 10 meshkuj dhe ne mengjes na del e perdhunuar...si rasti i kesaj studenteje...qe ka bere 9 dite rresht sex dhe ne fund na del e perdhunuar...bile e le shemren e saj edhe ti filmoje skenat e shfrenuara sexuale....

histori marsianesh...pak te besueshme...

----------


## Marya

shyqyr qe kemi mjek specialist per kesi gjerash  :buzeqeshje:  se per te tjera probleme  na kenaqen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Archicad

Ose jeta ne Shqiperi qenka Limonade dhe po ndodhkan kesi gjerash, ose redaktoret e gazetave mbushin faqet te frymezuar nga Limonadat braziliane. Po si te mos besojme kur kane servuar edhe iniciale. 
Nje skenar plot imagjinate filmash latinoamerikane.  A ka test me te sigurte se si te vertetohet fertiliteti (steriliteti)?!!!

Ne episodin e dyte mos pritni testimin  e gruas. Bah.

----------


## ujkus

hahhhahhah e bukur kjo si me thone qe ai shoku e paska 3 cm ose cipa e vajzes qenka si rrjete merimange. kjo eshte e bukur 

por pa vene dore ne plage nuk e besoj qe eshte e virgjer goca pas 9 ditesh seks .

shume trime per te q

----------


## ujkus

qene e virgjer ..

megjithate shkenca e njeh si rast kete  fenomen te cipes .

po pse nuk shkoi gruja me ndonje student pa pune qe te kishin pare ku eshte problemi .

----------


## the admiral

9 dite seks dhe akoma e virgjer?!!?!
po mund te jene edhe 9 vjete seks dhe vajza mund te jete akoma e virgjer...

ka shume raste qe femrat bejne seks anal per te mberritur te virgjera ne martese...

----------


## Eve

eh medet....

Burri paska bere seks me kete gocen ne sy te gruas !! kuku  luj vendit...njerez te degjeneruar

----------


## the admiral

> eh medet....
> 
> Burri paska bere seks me kete gocen ne sy te gruas !! kuku  luj vendit...njerez te degjeneruar


nuk eshte xheloze gruaja  :buzeqeshje: 
madje ajo i ka shijuar ato momente...

----------


## FLOWER

te mbeturit e virgjer edhe pas kryerjes se marredhenieve seksuale njihet per arsye te ndertimit te himenit, por kjo, qe gruaja filmon te shoqin tek kryen marredhenie me nje tjeter, do te thote qe mes njerzve s'ka me ndjenja por vec instikte.

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Hahahahahahahaha, une e di ku qendron problemi i tere kesaje historie.
> 
> Ai tipi nuk ka halet, pra i mungon organi totalisht. Per kete arsye gruaja nuk mbetet shtatzene, kurse studentja edhe me tutje e virgjer.


Mire e ke ti nga nje ane. Po sikur ai mashkulli mos te kete fare, me nje gisht do ta bente cudine apo jo? Kjo eshte nje histori e trilluar, se nuk ka mundesi mos ta zhvirgjeroj ate virgjereshen duke e pasur per kaq kohe. 

P.s Po perse e beri denoncimin, perse shkoj deri ketu kjo ngjarje!? Hajde merre vesh se cfare behet neper periferit e Tiranes.

----------


## [Perla]

> Me sa lexova dhe me sa kuptova vajza pas 9 dit sex na doli e virgjer . Ok ne kete rast duhet te jete "problemi" tek burri 43 vjecar .... Po ajo paska qen e virgjer qe  ka pranuar maredhenie me kte 43 ? Apo prap nuk e ka ditur as vet qe eshte e virgjer ?
> Mos me thoni se kane mbaruar burrat ne shqiperi ..


elsaa, kjo do jete nje teme diskutimi ne leksion si te shtunen hahahahha

----------


## Eve

> nuk eshte xheloze gruaja 
> madje ajo i ka shijuar ato momente...


e pra e lol

te tre kane nevoj ti bejne nje "lavazh" trurit  :xx:

----------

